# للبيع معدات وواية ماء



## مغليك (12 مايو 2013)

معدات للبيع : - ​
1- وايت مان موديل 98 نظيف 

2- عدد 2 رأس مرسيدي بوز نظيفه جدا موديل 94 ​
للمفاهمه 
ابو مبارك 0555827182​


----------

